# 8n points ?



## TaylorsvilleMik (Apr 11, 2007)

I am replacing my points (front mounted Dist.). I am having a heck of a time gapping the points. I can't get the shaft to stop on the lobe. Does anyone know the best way to gap the points. Also, my manual says to gap at .025, is that correct? 
I did notice when I cranked the engine, I didn't get spark on all the lobes and it only sparked the first few revolutions. Could the condenser be grounding out??

Thanks, Mike


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Mike! Glad you found us! Are you bumping the engine over with the starter or by hand. It will be extremely difficult and lucky to get the points just right on the cam lobe by bumping the starter. Have you tried turning the engine over very slowly by hand? This will allow the compression to gradully bleed off and not carry the piston the end of stroke by momentum. 

I am sure some of our members who are very well versed with N's will jump in and reply with first hand experineced information.


----------



## TaylorsvilleMik (Apr 11, 2007)

*Fixed it - sort of*

That worked! Thanks.
Problem #2 - gas to carb but needle was stuck. The tip of the needle (rubber) broke off and was clogging the hole. I was able to get it out and it runs great.

Problem #3 - I have a Zenith carb and I have been told that a rebuild kit is not available. The tag on the carb is 0850A which doesn't show in anyones book. Has anyone run into this problem?

I guess I will shut off the gas from now on!


----------



## OleGrandWizard (Jan 9, 2006)

Yeah, gas shutoff is a major issue with the fuel systems on these guys... originally had 3 filters inline: tank, screen in bowl, & elbow to carb. Make sure all 3 are clean & in place. If not today or tomorrow, sometime it will get past your float and flood everything in sight, so turn off the fuel!  

Not true on the Zenith carbs.....I buy everything from Don B. at just8ns.com and he has a rebuild kit. BK44V is the stock #.
Call him up and ask him. He will give you all the info you need.


----------



## TaylorsvilleMik (Apr 11, 2007)

Will do! Thanks all.


----------



## Tom N MS (Jan 7, 2008)

*8N points*

Based on what you said, does it mean that you set the points with the distributor in the tractor. Best way is to remove the distributor and set the points on the work bench. Won't go back on but one way so timing is not a problem. Front mount distrib. points set on .015...


----------



## BillOH (Apr 6, 2008)

Agree with Tom N MS, take the distibutor out to work on it. You can check the gap at all the lobes too this way. One thing I noticed doing this, and it was easy to fix, is that the points didn't exactly match up, was able to slightly bend on side so they make better contact.


----------

